# Potty pad holders



## coconut (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi I was wondering what types of trays or holders you all use for potty pads? My dogs are good at going on the pad but alot a times it still gets on the floor.
Thanks


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi Coconut!

I hear that people use the UGODOG and the Wiz Dog. I don't have either of them, but one will be arriving in the post soon. 
The reason I'm getting one is because I think it will be tidier and my pups find playing with their wee-wee pads entertaining...
As if they don't have oodles of toys!  

Welcome to the forum!
 Canada


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

My brother-in-law made me a wooden tray that is exactly potty pad size. After years of her accidently missing the pad by going on the corner I had to come up with something. It cost about $5 in supplies and has saved tons of time that I would have been cleaning floors.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

We use this one and it's been fantastic!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Nov 8 2009, 02:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848955


> We use this one and it's been fantastic![/B]


That's the one I use and really like it.

I also put this  underneath it to catch any drips or slight misses.


----------



## coconut (Jul 1, 2009)

QUOTE (maggieh @ Nov 8 2009, 09:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849066


> QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Nov 8 2009, 02:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848955





> We use this one and it's been fantastic![/B]


That's the one I use and really like it.

I also put this  underneath it to catch any drips or slight misses.
[/B][/QUOTE]
The pads I use are a little bigger than the ones it shows. Does it make a difference or do you use the one they with the tray?
Thanks


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

QUOTE (Coconut @ Nov 8 2009, 09:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849084


> QUOTE (maggieh @ Nov 8 2009, 09:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849066





> QUOTE (angelgirl599 @ Nov 8 2009, 02:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848955





> We use this one and it's been fantastic![/B]


That's the one I use and really like it.

I also put this  underneath it to catch any drips or slight misses.
[/B][/QUOTE]
The pads I use are a little bigger than the ones it shows. Does it make a difference or do you use the one they with the tray?
Thanks
[/B][/QUOTE]

If you're talking about the pad holder--the Iris tray--they have different sizes depending on the size of the pad you use!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Underneath Bisou's pads, I have a large plastic board..I bought it at Ikea in the office department. It's used to put under rolling chairs and a desk. We already had one in our office to protect the wood floors but now I use it for her pad area. It works great..and doesn't get on our hard wood floors (in case she misses the pad- which she does from time to time)


----------

